# Snowplowing with a 2002 Ford Explorer



## Nevea'sPlowing (Dec 22, 2007)

I've been looking up the pro's and con's about adding a snowplow to my 2002 ford explorer. It's seems many people here online have had problems with their 01-02 explorer's with them being new and all. I have to say that I have yet to have a problem with my truck (knock on wood). My big dilemma is the fact that my truck is paid off so no payments and I know my truck after having it for a few years and what I have done to it and what had gone wrong with it. Which leads me to my few questions. I'm looking at the Blizzard snowplow model 680LT that weights about 355lbs.

Would I need to upgrade my suspension? In this thread they guy is using a 2001 jeep and someone said he wouldn't need to upgrade his for it.

I've read that the explorer does nothing but sit on top of a rangers body? If this is so then the explorer shouldn't have any trouble with doing lite jobs like a ranger or a jeep wrangler does right?

Also I've read that there has been problems with the transmission in these and a new one goes for about 3600 bucks. How long with such a transmission last if I wasn't beating the snots out of the thing? A year or two or three?

Is my worst case being that I might have to replace the transmission sometime down the road accurate?

I would love to buy a new truck but really don't want it to be an every day driver and would like to hold off until I get my garage built so that 40k can sit nicely in a warm room while not in use. I've been looking up some used trucks and with the cost of them and for a plow setup it just seems cheaper for me to buy a new plow and take my chances with having to replace something major down the road and try and get a few years out of this setup until we build our garage.

Any thoughts?


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

It depends if you can work on it yourself. You are going to break stuff and have to make upgrades to systems. If it does not have towing it will need a bigger transmission cooler added. If it does not have the bigger alternator you need to add one and the biggest battery that will fit on the tray. You can install Timbrens to support the plows weight. Most snow plow parts places on the INTERNET carry them. You should install manual hubs because the auto's fry after a while. Keep in mind you have to plow with the storm because you can't push big time snow with the truck. The Explorer was never meant to be a work / plow vehicle. The u-joints in the front axle break, the brakes wear quicker, the front end parts wear out. Like I said, _It depends if you can work on it yourself_


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

i say just drop the plow on it and run it. you dont want to put too much time into this. if your just doing a few drives and dont try to push sixteen inches you should be fine. i wouldnt even bother adapting the truck you may not need too. see how it holds the plow i imagine it will be fine if its a light duty plow. i wouldnt be too concerned.
i dont think it will break as quick as you seem to either. i had a 93 explorer and that thing was a pretty tough. only thing i would make sure of is that you have good tires.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

We installed a 22 series Snoway on a 03 Explorer last week. It handled the weight of the Snoway quite well. The Blizzard weighs more so I would use ballast.


----------



## Nevea'sPlowing (Dec 22, 2007)

I have the tow package so I would assume that I have the strongest transmission available for it (at least at the time) and a trans cooler and higher output alternator already installed. I take pretty good care of my stuff and do a lot of pre-maintenance. I do understand that it would take me doing a couple of times plowing during and after a storm in what it would take a 3/4 ton truck to do for the same storm.

Basher what plow was it in the 22 series 6', 6'8", 7'6"? Also did you add any of the options and how much does or would they add to the weight of the setup? (If you know)

Am I safe to assume that what ever plow I go with that it can be later used for another lite truck like a jeep or something with only having to change the mounts for new truck?


----------



## MBrooks420 (Dec 19, 2004)

I assume you have the 4.0 with the 5r55w. You have the same trans as a regular Explorer, all a tow package includes is the trans cooler, a limited slip rear axle, and either 3.73's or 4.10's. Probably 3.73's. I'd get another trans cooler installed, and have the fluid changed yearly. Explorer's (the v6 ones anyways) are known for the transmissions being weak. You might have to adjust the torsion bars if the front drops too much. If you didn't want to run ballast the rear torsion bars could be lowered an inch.


----------



## yamaguy (Aug 26, 2007)

bribrius;464938 said:


> i say just drop the plow on it and run it. you dont want to put too much time into this. if your just doing a few drives and dont try to push sixteen inches you should be fine. i wouldnt even bother adapting the truck you may not need too. see how it holds the plow i imagine it will be fine if its a light duty plow. i wouldnt be too concerned.
> i dont think it will break as quick as you seem to either. i had a 93 explorer and that thing was a pretty tough. only thing i would make sure of is that you have good tires.


I, uh, Agree With this guy (I can't bring myself to say his name.)


----------

